

Ask HN: What is the best technology for an open sourced voting platform? - acmeyer9

Trying to build an open sourced voting platform (found here: https://github.com/acmeyer9/us-election-voting-platform) and wanted to know what technologies would be best.
======
orangethirty
When you say technologies, what do you mean?

